# What piranha is this.



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Just wondering what typ of piranha this is he's the yellow one . I know the picks are fuzzy Ill try to get some better ones later thanks for the help.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Here's one more.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> etb Posted on Feb 18 2004, 06:19 PM
> Just wondering what typ of piranha this is he's the yellow one . I know the picks are fuzzy Ill try to get some better ones later thanks for the help.


Pygocentrus nattereri (Paraguay/Argentina locality).


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Frank will he always be yellow like that.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't know. Aquario fishes over time lose their luster and become dull. A few hobbyist have told me they turn orange, others say dull yellow. Largely depends on the diet and health of the fish.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok Frank Thanks again.


----------



## Bola (Feb 24, 2003)

Frank is being scientifically accurate as we all should be, but in case you don't know, this is the fish commonly referred to as "ternetzi".


----------



## angelfish (Oct 24, 2003)

Looks like a Red-Bellied Pacu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

angelfish said:


> Looks like a Red-Bellied Pacu


 HUH!?


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

RED BELLY PACU????:rock: ANGELFISH, YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO TALK FOR 10 MINUTES!!! DUHH!!!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> RED BELLY PACU????:rock: ANGELFISH, YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO TALK FOR 10 MINUTES!!! DUHH!!!


 I hate you piranhaZ69. I am going to burn your stripes.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Hahaha .... yeah i think it looks tern as well


----------



## cowis (Dec 15, 2003)

Look at its tail fin. it might be a P. Pirarya. But i am no expert. and mybe the amount of spine thinies on its dorsal fin, I know thats one way to tell the pygo species apart. I just dont know how many spine thinies for what species. Good luck


----------

